

Modernizr: a JS toolkit to help you start using CSS3 and HTML5 today - zain
http://www.modernizr.com/

======
pufuwozu
Relying on Javascript to apply CSS kind of sucks.

It would also suck to maintain RGBA definitions and HEX definitions in one
stylesheet:

    
    
      body.no-rgba {
        background-color: #FFFFC0;
      }
    
      body.rgba {
        background-color: rgba(255, 255, 192, 255);
      }
    

Correct me if I'm wrong but as far as I know, you can use all of the CSS3
additions (even things like font-faces and multiple backgrounds) and browsers
will ignore them if the don't support them.

I can see the HTML5 support for old browsers being useful though.

------
johnnybgoode
It looks like you'd use this if you wanted to take advantage of newer features
in some browsers today, while still maintaining separate code for browsers
like IE.

~~~
unfletch
If it's that simple there's no need for javascript. Just code to the latest
supported standards and use conditional comments to include a secondary
stylesheet for IE.

